# [Lecteurs optiques]pas de reconnaissances des dvd(résolu)

## Napoleon

Bonjour,

Aujourd'hui, alors que c'est la première fois que je souhaite utiliser mon graveur, je me rends compte que k3b me renvois le message d'érreur :

```
No optical drive found.

K3b did not find any optical device in your system.

Solution : Make sure HAL daemon is running, it is used by K3b for finding devices.

MP3 Audio Decoder plugin not found.

K3b could not load or find the MP3 decoder plugin. This means that you will not be able to create Audio CDs from MP3 files. Many Linux distributions do not include MP3 support for legal reasons.

Solution : To enable MP3 support, please install the MAD MP3 decoding library as well as the K3b MAD MP3 decoder plugin (the latter may already be installed but not functional due to the missing libmad). Some distributions allow installation of MP3 support via an online update tool.
```

Bon pour la partie MP3, je n'en veux volontairement pas, mais pour hal, je suis sur qu'il fonctionne d'ailleurs :

```
[root@⛩ /usr/src/linux#] rc-update add hald default

 * hald already installed in runlevel 'default'; skipping

```

Je suppose donc qu'il s'agit d'un support du noyaut que je n'ai pas pris, à cet effet voici mon lspci -vv.

Si c'est bien ça mon problème j'aimerais savoir avec lequel des nombreux support présent dans "device driver" de menuconfig dois-je prendre.

Bien à vous,

Cordiallement.Last edited by Napoleon on Fri Dec 10, 2010 2:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ezka

Que te donne la commande groups pour ton user ?

----------

## geekounet

Un lecteur DVD n'apparaitra jamais dans le lspci, ce n'est pas du PCI.  :Wink:  Il faut activer le support "SCSI CDrom" pour reconnaitre ton lecteur si c'est pas déjà fait (t'auras un /dev/sr0) et activer le support "SCSI Generic" pour pouvoir graver avec. Et t'assurer d'être dans le groupe "cdrom".

----------

## Napoleon

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> Que te donne la commande groups pour ton user ?

 

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Et t'assurer d'être dans le groupe "cdrom".

 

Effectivement, je n'appartiens qu'aux groupes : wheel audio plugdev fove48

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Un lecteur DVD n'apparaitra jamais dans le lspci, ce n'est pas du PCI.  Il faut activer le support "SCSI CDrom" pour reconnaitre ton lecteur si c'est pas déjà fait (t'auras un /dev/sr0) et activer le support "SCSI Generic" pour pouvoir graver avec. 

 J'ai bien  /dev/sr0. Je re-compile mon noyaut avec ces support.

----------

## Napoleon

Désolé pour freePost mais je ne trouve aucune des mentions "SCSI CDrom" dans menuconfig ni "SCSI Generic". En tout cas la fonction de recherche m'a dit qu'elle n'a rien trouvé. j'ai alors chercher les mots cléf "CDrom" et "SCSI" séparement, ce qui me donne quelques trois résultats pour le premier et énnormément pour le segond :

Pour Cdrom :

```
  │ Symbol: SC6600_CDROM [=]                                                                                             │   

  │ Prompt: SC-6600 CDROM Interface (4=None, 3=IDE, 1=Panasonic, 0=?Sony?)                                               │   

  │   Defined at sound/oss/Kconfig:511                                                                                   │   

  │   Depends on: SOUND [=y] && !M68K [=M68K] && SOUND_PRIME [=n] && SOUND_OSS [=n] && SC6600 [=n]                       │   

  │   Location:                                                                                                          │   

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                │   

  │       -> Sound card support (SOUND [=y])                                                                             │   

  │         -> Open Sound System (DEPRECATED) (SOUND_PRIME [=n])                                                         │   

  │           -> OSS sound modules (SOUND_OSS [=n])                                                                      │   

  │             -> Gallant Audio Cards (SC-6000 and SC-6600 based) (SOUND_AEDSP16 [=n])                                  │   

  │               -> SC-6600 based audio cards (new Audio Excel DSP 16) (SC6600 [=n])                                    │   

  │                                                                                                                      │   

  │                                                                                                                      │   

  │ Symbol: CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS [=8]                                                                                   │   

  │ Prompt: Free buffers for data gathering                                                                              │   

  │   Defined at drivers/block/Kconfig:405                                                                               │   

  │   Depends on: BLK_DEV [=y] && CDROM_PKTCDVD [=y]                                                                     │   

  │   Location:                                                                                                          │   

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                │   

  │       -> Block devices (BLK_DEV [=y])                                                                                │   

  │         -> Packet writing on CD/DVD media (CDROM_PKTCDVD [=y])                                                       │   

  │                                                                                                                      │   

  │                                                                                                                      │   

  │ Symbol: SC6600_CDROMBASE [=]                                                                                         │   

  │ Prompt: SC-6600 CDROM Interface I/O Address                                                                          │   

  │   Defined at sound/oss/Kconfig:520                                                                                   │   

  │   Depends on: SOUND [=y] && !M68K [=M68K] && SOUND_PRIME [=n] && SOUND_OSS [=n] && SC6600 [=n]                       │   

  │   Location:                                                                                                          │   

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                │   

  │       -> Sound card support (SOUND [=y])                                                                             │   

  │         -> Open Sound System (DEPRECATED) (SOUND_PRIME [=n])                                                         │   

  │           -> OSS sound modules (SOUND_OSS [=n])                                                                      │   

  │             -> Gallant Audio Cards (SC-6000 and SC-6600 based) (SOUND_AEDSP16 [=n])                                  │   

  │               -> SC-6600 based audio cards (new Audio Excel DSP 16) (SC6600 [=n])                                    │   

  │                                                                                                                      │   

  │ Symbol: CDROM_PKTCDVD [=y]                                                                                           │   

  │ Prompt: Packet writing on CD/DVD media                                                                               │   

  │   Defined at drivers/block/Kconfig:386                                                                               │   

  │   Depends on: BLK_DEV [=y] && !UML [=UML]                                                                            │   

  │   Location:                                                                                                          │   

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                │   

  │       -> Block devices (BLK_DEV [=y])                                                                                │   

  │                                                                                                                      │   

  │                                                                                                                      │   

  │ Symbol: CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE [=n]                                                                                    │   

  │ Prompt: Enable write caching (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                          │   

  │   Defined at drivers/block/Kconfig:416                                                                               │   

  │   Depends on: BLK_DEV [=y] && CDROM_PKTCDVD [=y] && EXPERIMENTAL [=y]                                                │   

  │   Location:                                                                                                          │   

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                │   

  │       -> Block devices (BLK_DEV [=y])                                                                                │   

  │         -> Packet writing on CD/DVD media (CDROM_PKTCDVD [=y])                                                       │   
```

Bon pour SCSI y'en a pleins  :Very Happy:  mais je n'y ai trouvé aucunement la mention "SCSI CDrom" en entier.

----------

## ghoti

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Bon pour SCSI y'en a pleins  mais je n'y ai trouvé aucunement la mention "SCSI CDrom" en entier.

 

Il se voit pourtant comme le nez au milieu de la figure !   :Rolling Eyes: 

Device Drivers => SCSI device support => SCSI CDROM support

 *Quote:*   

> SCSI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_SR)
> 
> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR:
> 
> If you want to use a CD or DVD drive attached to your computer
> ...

 

Et le SCSI generic est juste en-dessous ...

----------

## Napoleon

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*   Bon pour SCSI y'en a pleins  mais je n'y ai trouvé aucunement la mention "SCSI CDrom" en entier. 
> 
> Il se voit pourtant comme le nez au milieu de la figure !  
> 
> Device Drivers => SCSI device support => SCSI CDROM support
> ...

 Merci ghoti, je les vois bien, pourtant... ils sont tous les deux compilés en dur chez moi :O.

----------

## Napoleon

Un petit redémarage de séssion plus tard aprés l'ajout du user dans le groupe cdrom et le vilain petit méssage s'en vas  :Very Happy: 

----------

